# Best way to start a business in Mexico



## rvoigt73 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just looking for a little advice on how to start a business and meet people in Mexico.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome!

There is not such a thing as LITTLE ADVICE on those 2 subjects!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Here’s the last extensive thread about starting a business in Mexico: opening a business in Mexico?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

First step .... visit and look around. See if you have anything Mexico needs .... or if Mexico is even for you


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meeting people in Mexico is not that hard, but starting a business is not going to be a piece of cake. What sort of business are you thinking of starting?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

How to start a business? You must have goods or services people need or want and offer those things at a better quality and with better service than is already available in whichever community you choose to establish yourself. And you will need more money than you think you will need.

How to meet people? 1) You need to have the ability to communicate effectively in Spanish. 2) Just talk to people; say hello (in Spanish, of course).

There is more, but this is a start.


----------



## rvoigt73 (Sep 29, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Meeting people in Mexico is not that hard, but starting a business is not going to be a piece of cake. What sort of business are you thinking of starting?


It is actually a network marketing company that is about to launch in Mexico in a few days.


----------



## rvoigt73 (Sep 29, 2014)

Longford said:


> How to start a business? You must have goods or services people need or want and offer those things at a better quality and with better service than is already available in whichever community you choose to establish yourself. And you will need more money than you think you will need.
> 
> How to meet people? 1) You need to have the ability to communicate effectively in Spanish. 2) Just talk to people; say hello (in Spanish, of course).
> 
> There is more, but this is a start.


I appreciate the information. I am looking to start up a network marketing business in Mexico. The company launches on Oct. 2nd in Mexico. I'm new to the business, so reaching out to people in another country is a challenge.


----------



## rvoigt73 (Sep 29, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> There is not such a thing as LITTLE ADVICE on those 2 subjects!


You said a mouthful there. The business is network marketing. Our goal is to meet some people there and eventually move there. I believe the hardest is part is trying to meet people that aren't scam artists.


----------



## rvoigt73 (Sep 29, 2014)

Longford said:


> How to start a business? You must have goods or services people need or want and offer those things at a better quality and with better service than is already available in whichever community you choose to establish yourself. And you will need more money than you think you will need.
> 
> How to meet people? 1) You need to have the ability to communicate effectively in Spanish. 2) Just talk to people; say hello (in Spanish, of course).
> 
> There is more, but this is a start.


I appreciate the feedback. Spanish is definitely not my first language or even my second, so I know this is going to be a challenge.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

rvoigt73 said:


> I appreciate the information. I am looking to start up a network marketing business in Mexico. The company launches on Oct. 2nd in Mexico. I'm new to the business, so reaching out to people in another country is a challenge.


What do you mean when you say "network marketing business"? MLM? Amway? Herbalife? Avon? Or some sort of B2B marketing effort? At this point it all seems so vague to me. But if you can't yet communicate in Spanish and you're responsible for a launch in a couple of days ... it seems to me you're destined to fail unless you already have some associates or a team who has/have the skills you lack.


----------



## rvoigt73 (Sep 29, 2014)

Longford said:


> What do you mean when you say "network marketing business"? MLM? Amway? Herbalife? Avon? Or some sort of B2B marketing effort? At this point it all seems so vague to me. But if you can't yet communicate in Spanish and you're responsible for a launch in a couple of days ... it seems to me you're destined to fail unless you already have some associates or a team who has/have the skills you lack.


The company is <snip>. I'm not responsible for the launch, my goal is to find good, honest people to add to the team. I've already developed a very strong team here in the US but unfortunately none of them have any contacts in Mexico.


----------



## rvoigt73 (Sep 29, 2014)

The point of being part of this forum is to develop contacts and increase the skills that I am very aware I am lacking.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

rvoigt73 said:


> The point of being part of this forum is to develop contacts and increase the skills that I am very aware I am lacking.


Well, yes ... the Expat forums are a good way to meet people, ask questions about the particular country which is the topic of the forum and even one day to make friends with and meet some of the community members. However, I don't think the purpose of the discussion forums such as this one are meant to be used for business promotion, recruitment of employees, etc. There's an advertising segment of this forum where the business end of things are posted (for a fee). 

I will say, though, that the company you want to bring into Mexico is controversal and there are people say the product(s) is harmful to some users and that it's a multi-level marketing scheme/scam the result of which is investors/team members/partners are likely to make no or very little profit. 

<snip>


----------

